# EXPLOSION IN TIANJIN, CHINA



## justinhcase (Aug 13, 2015)

Did you see this.
The warehouse is reported to have contained large quantities of the highly toxic chemical sodium cyanide. 
That is some spill to clean up.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFCTEoxEpkg


----------



## 4metals (Aug 13, 2015)

There's something else there too, the NaCN didn't supply the boom!


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 13, 2015)

4metals said:


> There's something else there too, the NaCN didn't supply the boom!


NaCn would not go bang,and a lot would be destroyed in the heat.
But what a nasty containment to spread that far.
I dread to think what else was in-transit if they even know for sure. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDTp6tvK1NE


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 13, 2015)

justinhcase said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> > There's something else there too, the NaCN didn't supply the boom!
> ...




You can tell from the blast wave that something went off in a high order detonation. China being what it is though, they're keeping everything secret and trying to contain any news leaks until they decide what they want to make up as an explanation.

Macfixer01


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Smack (Aug 13, 2015)

The people filming that close shot paid the price.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 13, 2015)

The scale of that explosion and fire was massive. Look at the whole lot full of new cars not only burned but smashed, and building damage everywhere as far as the eye can see. The canary yellow smoke pouring out of one of the shipping containers has me wondering too?

http://mashable.com/2015/08/13/tianjin-china-explosion-photos-aftermath/


----------



## Palladium (Sep 1, 2015)

Note to self: Sell summer home in China!

https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/world/reports-of-another-huge-explosion-in-china-q08462.html



Is this what they mean by capital controls?
http://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/china-punishes-200-for-spreading-rumors-about-stocks-explosion/



And you can only guess what this means! *"criminal compulsory measures"* :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure but tin case you noticed the news blackout about the explosion has been incredible hasn't it.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 1, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Not sure but tin case you noticed the news blackout about the explosion has been incredible hasn't it.



Which explosion? The warehouse or the stock market ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2015)

The original warehouse one - it went completely dark after the first couple of days as coverage was suppressed.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 1, 2015)

When I saw there was a new post in this thread, I thought perhaps someone had uploaded something about the NEW blast in Dongying? This one apparently just happened a day or so ago?


http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/31/major-explosion-reported-in-dongying-china.html

Macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 1, 2015)

macfixer01 said:


> When I saw there was a new post in this thread, I thought perhaps someone had uploaded something about the NEW blast in Dongying? This one apparently just happened a day or so ago?
> 
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/31/major-explosion-reported-in-dongying-china.html
> ...




Obviously I hadn't noticed Palladium already mentioned the more recent explosion.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2015)

macfixer01 said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw there was a new post in this thread, I thought perhaps someone had uploaded something about the NEW blast in Dongying? This one apparently just happened a day or so ago?
> ...



I was going to let you run with it! :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 2, 2015)

It is strange.
The only way I would have thought that meany explosions would happen in such a short period at similar instillation would be intentional detonation.
May be China has a domestic terrorist cell they are keeping quiet.
There kind of regime would bread such radical elements,it is about time for an other people's revolution.


----------



## mls26cwru (Sep 3, 2015)

It was probably the rocket propellant/fuel that was heading to north Korea... Kim-Jung Dong Un Oof Bang Ding Ow is going to be pissed!!!


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 3, 2015)

mls26cwru said:


> It was probably the rocket propellant/fuel that was heading to north Korea... Kim-Jung Dong Un Oof Bang Ding Ow is going to be pissed!!!




Lol! Well I certainly hope you're right about that. Too bad he wasn't there in person to see it. Up close and personal.


----------

